# Calarts: MFA Film/Video:



## Regs (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi,

I am applying for Calarts for MFA in film/video. I have few questions regarding applying to Calarts

1) I checked the site for the address in which the transcripts needs to be send. I could not find it anywhere.Can anybody please help out on this.

2) I have applied to few other colleges but unlike others Calarts wants applicants to send 4
copies of materials.I am applying online so do I still need to send materials through mail.

If there is anybody who have applied to Calarts or have some idea regarding this please help me out on this.

Thanks,
Regs


----------



## Deepak Valagam (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi,
I got an interview call from Calarts for the MFA Film Direction program. Anyone else who also got contacted?


----------



## nintr (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi, 

I'm new on here, but I'm a long time reader! I got an email about a week ago inviting for me an interview at CalArts on March 2, for the MFA film Directing day. Is anyone else going?


----------



## Bat (Feb 18, 2012)

Got the email. I will do the interview via Skype


----------



## nintr (Mar 10, 2012)

Got an email today saying I got into CalArts for Film-Directing! After visiting the campus last week and going to the Film Directing Interview Day, I really love the campus and the program! 

Who else is going?


----------



## geekay (Mar 20, 2012)

Heya, I got accepted for Film Directing as well.  I'm curious, who are you guys and what do you do?  I know the dept is focused on the small group and we would use one another as actors etc.  Anyone got experience with this?  Congrats everyone!


----------



## Deepak Valagam (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm in too  and I'll mostly be taking it  I'm  from India and am about to become an engineering graduate.


----------



## Tony127 (Mar 26, 2012)

Any information about Calarts MFA  film/video program?  Not the MFA director program


----------



## geekay (Mar 27, 2012)

The people in this program now are great, the staff is incredible, if you are really going for the art of film in all ways, you should be really happy.  Congrats.


----------



## karlaa (Mar 29, 2012)

i also want to present a mini clip soon and i can not wait to share it


----------



## Sebaldian (Apr 3, 2012)

Strange, I was notified of acceptance a month ago without an interview to the film and video program. I applied there because of thom Andersen and the focus on voice/art in comparison to the directing program. What are some people's detailed impressions of the department?


----------



## DRaGZ (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally posted by Sebaldian:
> Strange, I was notified of acceptance a month ago without an interview to the film and video program. I applied there because of thom Andersen and the focus on voice/art in comparison to the directing program. What are some people's detailed impressions of the department?



Film/Video MFA is decidedly experimental. The Directing program has a very "indie" vibe to it, if you know what I mean. It has experimental elements, but is mostly based on character development and traditional narrative storytelling.

I say this after a visit to Calarts and sitting in on a few classes.

They also have a surprisingly robust transition to professional career right afterward, many people get jobs right into Hollywood out of pretty much any program in the Film/Video department.

Also, as far as I am aware, the Film/Video MFA does not conduct interviews, only the Directing program, and this was actually the first year the Directing program conducted interviews at all.


----------



## geekay (Apr 3, 2012)

Which classes did you sit it on?  Also, is anyone attending the accepting student days this week?  I'm currently in the School of Film here, so I'll be around.  Just wondering because I'd like to meet up with any people who are considering attending for Film Directing.  There is a bar close by...


----------



## DRaGZ (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally posted by geekay:
> Which classes did you sit it on?  Also, is anyone attending the accepting student days this week?  I'm currently in the School of Film here, so I'll be around.  Just wondering because I'd like to meet up with any people who are considering attending for Film Directing.  There is a bar close by...



I forget the specific names except "The Business of Film" because that was a particularly interesting class.

I also sat in on this one class in the theater where we watched "My Life to Live" after a brief discussion on Godard and before that we watched a screening of "Mosquita y Mari" by Aurora Guerrero, who was an alum.

I'm attending the events on Friday, btw, I can't make the gala on Thursday 'cause I won't actually be in California.

I got into Calarts and am an alternate for AFI's directing program, but after mulling it over I am leaning towards Calarts.

My name's Marvin Choi, btw. Hi!


----------



## Sebaldian (Apr 3, 2012)

Did you receive a grant as well? I'm
Wondering if everyone admitted got one. If so I'm going to appeal for a bigger funding package because the 10k isn't enough to sway me from afi or uchicago at the moment. If they offered twice tht it would be very hard for me to turn down the offer.


----------



## DRaGZ (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally posted by Sebaldian:
> Did you receive a grant as well? I'm
> Wondering if everyone admitted got one. If so I'm going to appeal for a bigger funding package because the 10k isn't enough to sway me from afi or uchicago at the moment. If they offered twice tht it would be very hard for me to turn down the offer.



I was offered around $12,000. I am looking for more financial aid as well, I am hoping to ask them about such things on Friday.


----------



## geekay (Apr 3, 2012)

It was the same award for me...Deborah actually explained that the distribution of funds is pretty egalitarian within the Dept.  It's definitely expensive.


----------



## geekay (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi Marvin, I'm Gina.  Nice to half meet ya.  May see you on Friday....


----------



## geekay (Apr 3, 2012)

It was the same award for me...Deborah actually explained that the distribution of funds is pretty egalitarian within the Dept.  It's definitely expensive.


----------

